# Compaq Presario C700 Display Problems



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

I have had the weirdest problem with my Compaq Presario C700 laptop. One night I shut down my laptop and the next morning when i went to start it up I see a white screen with colored lines going down the screen. I connected an external display via VGA port on the laptop and it displayed fine. But as soon as I disconnected the external display it stops working. The weird thing is sometimes it boots up and the screen works fine. Other times I get that white screen. I have wiped the hard drive and reinstalled the OS so it is not a driver issue. What is going on?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey GrandslammerBD,

We are going to do a little test.

Boot up your computer.
Open the lid as far as it will go.
Slowly move the lid until it is nearly closed.
Slowly open it all the way up again.
Apply light torsional pressure to the top left side of the screen.
Do the same for the right side.
Tap lightly on the back of the display, approx 2/3 of the way up and off center (to the left side of the screen)

Did any of these steps produce a change in the display? Anything, a flicker/color change/fix the display (even if only temporarily)?


----------



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

No unfortunately it made no difference the screen still displays the white screen with colored lines and no change in display occured! What else can I try?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I was trying to ascertain if the display cable was damaged or loose, which could be causing the white screen.

You mentioned earlier that the display was fine when the external monitor was plugged in... Were you referring to the external monitor or the internal display?

If the latter, I would like you to download and install the latest video drivers from the HP support site.


----------



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

I was referring to the external monitor! The internal display still had the white screen with colored lines! I have updated to the latest video drivers on the HP website and the problem still persists? Any other ideas?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, I do have other ideas. Thanks for the clarification. Since the display is fine on the external monitor but is not on the internal monitor your issue is with the display cable or the LCD display itself.

Are you comfortable disassembling your laptop?


----------



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes i am willing to take it apart if necessary. Should I try taking a look at the display cable? How do I go about doing that and what exactly does it look like?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a link to the *maintenance and service manual* for your laptop. It will provide some insight as to what is involved. Read it through before you begin.

The LVDS cable (video cable) runs from the motherboard (on the left side under the button cover) and through the left hinge opening into the display housing. In the display housing it splits. One small cable connects to the inverter and it then flattens out into a ribbon that is taped to the back of the display until it terminates at the LCD's control board.

The first connection you want to check is the motherboard connection. This is the connection that usually becomes loose or misaligned. There should be a little plastic tab you can pull on. Pull gently straight up until the cable disengages. Check the connectors for any signs of damage or corrosion then attach the cable to the socket again and make sure it is fully seated.

The next place you want to check is by the hinge for cable damage. You will be looking for pinched areas or general fraying. The constant movement in this area can weaken the cable over time until it fails.


----------



## yashasj (Feb 7, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> Hey GrandslammerBD,
> 
> We are going to do a little test.
> 
> ...


 

WOW!! it worked for me although my problem was not white patch but red spots.. Initially i thought it was a joke  Grt soln.. thanks


----------



## zeeus (Feb 16, 2011)

> We are going to do a little test.
> 
> Boot up your computer.
> Open the lid as far as it will go.
> ...


komawa (thank you) gavinzach!!! ray: i had the same problem and i was thinking of replacing my LCD but thanks to this forum! the test worked for me! i don't need to spend $$  thanks again! ^_____^


----------



## jdavis3801 (Aug 15, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> Hey GrandslammerBD,
> 
> We are going to do a little test.
> 
> ...


My screen started flickering Friday night. When I found your advice Saturday it stopped flickering for a few minutes after doing your test. Sunday morning it was flickering again, I did your test again and it has stopped flickering, hopefully for good.

My question is - what happens during your test?

Thank you for your time. Just trying to understand what could be wrong, or was wrong.


----------



## Surreal2010 (Feb 23, 2012)

gavinzach said:


> Hey GrandslammerBD,
> 
> We are going to do a little test.
> 
> ...


Hi there Gavinzach,

Thanks for the explanation! My LCD is displaying red dots, but when I start moving the lid towards the closed position (about 30-40 degrees from closed) I can see the red dots fading and the screen becoming perfect again. I have tried your suggestion above for a couple of times now but no luck so far. Since you know what seems to be the issue, do you know if there's some hardware solution for this? Like soldering/rewiring any cable that's causing this? Or does it have to do with the LCD grid array?

Thanks,


----------

